# Florida



## Wizzard2000 (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

wie ich hier schon gelesen habe gibt es ja richtige Fachleute zum Thema Angeln in Florida.
Ich habe eigentlich eine ganz einfache Frage:
Ich werde im März 3 Wochen in Cape Coral verbringen und habe dort Haus am Kanal. Da meine Freundin mich eh die ganze Zeit die Küste hoch und runter jagen wird habe ich nicht viel Zeit zum fischen.
Kann mir denn jemand sagen ob es Sinn macht es Abends mal am kanal zu probieren und wenn welche Erlaubnis (wenn überhaupt in USA?) brauch man da?
Auch wenn mir jemand über benötigtes Gerät eine Info geben würde wäre ich sehr froh.

Danke und ein gutes neues an alle Boardies#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Moin Wizzard!

Bin zur gleichen Zeit in CC #6 Komme am 22.03 an!


----------



## bastelberg (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Hi,
angeln im Kanal lohnt sich abends immer. Meistens beissen dann aber Catfish. Am leichten Gerät geilstes Angeln. Wenn du Glück hast beisst auch ein Redfish oder snook. Zum Angelschein: Hatte mir für 4 Wochen einen Jahresschein für 51$ gekauft, incl. snook permit ( 1 $). Bekommt man im Angelgeschäft oder in grösseren Sportgeschäften. Info's würde ich im Internet einholen unter : http://myfwc.com/license/  , dann musst du nicht lange suchen. Kenne mich in Cape Coral net aus. Fahre immer nach St. Petersburg. Viel Spass in FL. Würde auch gern mal wieder rüber.
Zum Grät: Im Kanal reicht eine leichte Spinnrute. Spinnköder, Gummi's kauft du drüben günstiger als hier. Kleine Rolle mit 0,17er geflochten reicht dicke aus. Wichtig: 1,5 m Floucarbon-Vorfach ist zu empfehlen. Ggf.Drahtvorfach, denn es gibt dort jeden Menge fiese Fische mit scharfen, rasiermesserscharfen Beisserchen.


----------



## Wizzard2000 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Hi Torsk,

das wäre es doch mal zusammen fischen in Florida, was hwürdest davon halten?
Melde dich mal.

LG Michelé





Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Wizzard!
> 
> Bin zur gleichen Zeit in CC #6 Komme am 22.03 an!


----------



## Wizzard2000 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Hallo Bastelberg,

danke erst einmal für die tolle Infos das hilft mir schon viel weiter und ich werde mir mal die Internetseiten gut durchlesen.

Gruß und Petri Heil für 2011
Michelé


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Moin Michelé!

Na logo! PN ist raus #h

Gruß


----------



## bastelberg (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Florida*



Wizzard2000 schrieb:


> Hallo Bastelberg,
> 
> danke erst einmal für die tolle Infos das hilft mir schon viel weiter und ich werde mir mal die Internetseiten gut durchlesen.
> 
> ...



Kein Problem, wenn du noch weitere Info's benötigst melde dich.
Kleiner tipp noch am Rande: Wenn du vor hast öfter nach Fl zu fahren und dort angeln möchstest kauf dir vor Ort ein Baitnet. Das ist ein Rundnetz, gibt es in sämtlichen Größen, nicht leicht zu werfen aber es lohnt sich. Habe damit jede Menge Köderfische, hauptsächlich greenbacks gefangen. Videos gibt es bei Youtube, through a baitnet oder nur baitnet eingeben. Manchmal, gerade vom fishingpier aus fressen die Biester den Köder schneller ab wie du Fisch sagen kannst. Shrimp ist zwar der beste Naturköder, aber eben nicht gerade so billig. Guck mal u.a. hier: www.baitnet.com/states/florida_baitshops.php
Viel Spass dann


----------



## dicky (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Das mit dem castingnet möchte ich für den März doch relativieren. Da sind die baitfische häufig noch nicht da. Abgesehen davon kann ich angeln in fl voll und ganz empfehlen. Wenn's am Kanal sein soll muss man halt sagen, dass alles mit der Wahl des Kanals steht und fallt. Ein breiter Kanal, der nah am River ist ist mit Sicherheit die beste alternative. Ansonsten ist es wenn man es sich leisten will auch cool sich nen Tag mit nem Guide zu leisten. Ein super preisleistungsverhaltnis hat phil Evans, der für 400 pro Tag immer mindestens 10 h draußen bleibt. Wenn du keine Angel mitnehmen kannst willst gibt fürs kanalangeln ausreichendes gerat im walmart.


----------



## bastelberg (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Florida*



dicky schrieb:


> Das mit dem castingnet möchte ich für den März doch relativieren. Da sind die baitfische häufig noch nicht da. Abgesehen davon kann ich angeln in fl voll und ganz empfehlen. Wenn's am Kanal sein soll muss man halt sagen, dass alles mit der Wahl des Kanals steht und fallt. Ein breiter Kanal, der nah am River ist ist mit Sicherheit die beste alternative. Ansonsten ist es wenn man es sich leisten will auch cool sich nen Tag mit nem Guide zu leisten. Ein super preisleistungsverhaltnis hat phil Evans, der für 400 pro Tag immer mindestens 10 h draußen bleibt. Wenn du keine Angel mitnehmen kannst willst gibt fürs kanalangeln ausreichendes gerat im walmart.



Sorry,
mit Kanalangeln meinte ich natürlich Salzwasserkanal. Von denen gibt es reichlich, zumindest in St. Petersburg. Es kommt auch schon mal vor, dass sich ein Hai oder ein Delfin in die Kanäle verirrt. Jedenfalls ist ein älterer Herr vor ein paar Jahren beim morgendlichen Schwimmen zum Frühstück eines Bull sharks geworden. Ich hatte beim aller ersten Mal, 1982, vermutlich ein geheimes Atom-U-boot am Haken. Nahm mir die komplette 0,40 er Schnurr von der Rolle. Dann kam das Ende mit einem lauten Knall, nachdem sich die Rute nochmal sher tief verneigte.
Also, es gibt u.U. auch Kawendsmänner in den Kanälen. Abends habe ich direkt am Steg eine Gruppe großer snooks vorbeischwimmen sehen. Und so weiter.


----------



## bastelberg (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Florida*

So, und nun zu dem Baitnet. Im Kanal Bait fish zu bekommen ist natürlich nicht einfach. Besser ist zum Strand zu fahren. Da schmeisst du das Netz einmal und hast für 3 h genug bait, es sei denn du passt net auf und die Reiher klau'n dir alles.
Ansonsten spielt es keine Rolle zu welcher Jahreszeit.


----------



## Sockeye (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Hi ich bin im August für ein paar Wochen in CC, und habe ein Haus direkt am River. Dazu noch ein ordentliches Boot.

Ich stelle mir gerade die Frage welches Gerät ich mitschleppen / dort kaufen sollte für:

- Kanal / River angeln vorm Haus
- Angeln an den atrificial reefs
- Schleppen?

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Nick_A (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Hi Langer, #h

les Dir mal diesen Bericht hier durch KLICK MICH !

Ist ein erstklassiger Bericht von unserem Tiffy in dem er über viele unterschiedliche Angelarten und Zielfische rund um CC schreibt.

Zum Thema Schleppen:
Wenn Du nicht gerade auf Tarpon schleppen willst (machen dort manche), dann wirste mit Schleppen nicht unbedingt weit kommen. Bis Du vor CC und Fort Myers auf wirklich tiefes Wasser triffst musste EXTREM WEIT RAUS fahren ! 

Also mit Dolphin, Tuna, Sail und Wahoo wird´s damit eher schwer werden...

Fangen kannste bei Schleppen (ausser "Tarpon-Spezialtechnik") noch hauptsächlich Barracuda, Spanish Makrele, etc.

Morgen schreib ich noch ein paar Sätze mehr dazu ...

Grüße und CU #h
Robert


----------



## Sockeye (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Moin Robert,

merci für den Link..ein schöne Bericht für die Ecke. 

Ich bin auf deine Tipps bezüglich Material gespannt...

VG
Sockeye


----------



## guifri (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Florida*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Moin Robert,
> 
> merci für den Link..ein schöne Bericht für die Ecke.
> 
> ...




hi sockeye,

fummel dich mal da durch die Foren zu florida southwest-region ..sowohl general als auch fishing forums. Da siehst Du, was geht und wie es geht.

Was hast Du da für ein Boot vor Ort? Groß heißt nicht unbedingt rauhwasssertauglich. Ne Centerconsole sollte es schon sein, weil an die typisch pelagischen Fische kommst du frühestens nach 20 bis 30 Meilen Richtung Westen.

Aber fette Grouper und im August evtl auch Tarpons gibt´s z.B schon am Sanibel Causeway.

August ist HOT...da ist schnelles Cruisen mit dem Boot noch am Angenehmsten...#h


Hier ein paar Ausschnitte von meinen Erlebnissen am Causeway...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWyRfpAY9iI&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_k4fM3E4EE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9uqAMDxbjI&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## Sockeye (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Florida*



guifri schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Ausschnitte von meinen Erlebnissen am Causeway...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWyRfpAY9iI&feature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_k4fM3E4EE&feature=related
> ...



 Klasse Drill- und Landetechnik



guifri schrieb:


> Was hast Du da für ein Boot vor Ort? Groß heißt nicht unbedingt rauhwasssertauglich. Ne Centerconsole sollte es schon sein, weil an die typisch pelagischen Fische kommst du frühestens nach 20 bis 30 Meilen Richtung Westen.



Boot: 24ft, 225 PS






Schaun mer mal was damit geht. Zu weit will ich nicht raus, da im August das Wetter Nachmittags wohl eher schlecht wird.


Aber mit welcher Ausrüstung, Schnurdicke, Vorfach, Köder hast du an der Sanibel Brücke geangelt? So, wie ich das auf deinen Videos einschätze war es eine Grundmontage mit einem Köderfisch... (ganz nach dem Giant Grouper Video von "Chew on this")


VG
Sockeye


----------



## guifri (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Florida*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Klasse Drill- und Landetechnik
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja..das Boot..wenn Du damit angelst und nen lebhaften Fisch an der Angel hast, wirst du merken, wie störend so ein Suntop sein kann 

Montage wie Chew on this? Leider nicht so dick..aber dem Grunde nach ist es richtig. Du musst den Köder so nah wie möglich an die Betonpfeiler bringen und nahc dem Biss SOFORT gegenhalten und die Biester versuchen vom  Pfeiler wegzubringen. Klappt aber je nach Größe des fIschs nur bedingt. Gut wäre nen Steuermann zu haben, der nach Biss sofort das Boot wegsteuern kann (erst Anker lösen). Sonst wird´s ab einer bestimmten Größenordnung unmöglich den Fisch da wegzuholen...

Die Fische im Video haben alle auf tote Sardinen gebissen (die halten nur nicht lange am Haken). Lebendige KöFi gehen aber meist besser.

ähm--ein Kescher wäre auch nicht schlecht |supergri


----------



## Fischmäulchen (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Florida*

So ein Boot hatte wir auch in CC und es war absolut ungeeignet zum Angeln. Aber ich denke du bist ja mit deiner Familie dort und machst keinen reinen Angelurlaub, oder?

Wir haben nun 3,5 Wochen Florida gebucht - ab 13.4.2011


----------



## guifri (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Florida*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> So ein Boot hatte wir auch in CC und es war absolut ungeeignet zum Angeln. Aber ich denke du bist ja mit deiner Familie dort und machst keinen reinen Angelurlaub, oder?
> 
> Wir haben nun 3,5 Wochen Florida gebucht - ab 13.4.2011



Ab 13.04.??? Toll....dann verpassen wir uns diesmal

Sagt den Sailies bitte, sie sollen bis Ende Mai bleiben#6


----------



## Fischmäulchen (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Leider ja Guido! Mussten wegen der Hochzeit meiner Kleinen den Urlaub so legen.


----------



## Volker2809 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Hallo Ihr Florida-Narren! #6
Ich bin voraussichtlich im Juni drüben. Vergrämt uns also nicht alle Fische. #h


----------



## guifri (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Florida*



Volker2809 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Florida-Narren! #6
> Ich bin voraussichtlich im Juni drüben. Vergrämt uns also nicht alle Fische. #h



tssss...keiner Mitte/Ende Mai da???


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Nö  Ende März bis Mitte April #6


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Kai - Mitte April???? Wo seid ihr da?


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Moinsen #h

Auf der anderen Seite in CC


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Wir fliegen diesmal Fort Lauderdale an, somit ist an ein Treffen leider nicht zu denken! Wünsche aber trotzdem eine Menge Spass!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Florida*



Volker2809 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Florida-Narren! #6
> Ich bin voraussichtlich im Juni drüben. Vergrämt uns also nicht alle Fische. #h



Volker wo gehts denn genau hin? Habt ihr schon gebucht?#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Danke! Das wünsche ich Euch auch #6
Hoffentlich haben sich die Bestände etwas erholt, ich hatte letztes 
Jahr ja noch ganz gut an der Kältewelle zu knabbern.

Gouper Fangverbot, Tarponsterben usw...


----------



## Volker2809 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Florida*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Volker wo gehts denn genau hin? Habt ihr schon gebucht?#h



Ich trau es mir fast nicht zu schreiben..... #t  .... mit der Fliegenrute auf Tarpon......... #d ..... das wird der größte und teuerste NULLER den ich je geschossen hab! 

Soll die Wiederholung vom letzten Jahr werden. Ich nehm meinen Guide gleich aus Deutschland mit. Der hat schon ein paar Tarpons mit der Fliegenrute überlistet und weiß hoffentlich wie man das macht. 

Destination ist Islamorada oder Marathon. Abhängig von der Verfügbarkeit der Flatskiff-Boote. Wir werden voraussichtlich 10 Tage drüben sein. Fishing only. 

A bisserl Shopping gehört natürlich auch dazu.....


----------



## dicky (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Florida*

ich wollte hier nochmal kurz auf die frage fur geeignetes Material in cc eingehen. (schreibe vom ipad deshalb bin ich zu faul fur groß, sry) 

an den bruckenpfeilern gillt ganz klar die devise je dicker je besser. das darf durchaus ne 60lb gepflochtene mit ner 30lbs rute und nem 100lb mono oder fluoro vorfach sein. aber in cc sollte man nicht vergessen, das die möglichkeit des flatsfishing und passfishing besteht. das kann extremen spaß machen, wenn du es ultraleicht anstellst. ich habe letzten september im matlacha pass mit meinem dam nanoflex mit 50g wg redfishes bis 16lb haie bis 40lb und einen tarpon von 80lb gedrillt und bekommen. du musst nur aufpassen, dass zwischen dich und den fisch keine mangroven bzw. oysterbars kommen. als montage gehen entwefer artificials ( mirolure doa usw) oder life bait (shrimp bzw. köderfisch) under a popping corc immer mit je nach fisch 30 - 50 lb fluro vorfach wg der oysterbars und mangroven. daneben besteht in den flats     und pässen immer die möglichkeit seatrout, spanish makrel, snook, pompano und last but not least cobia zu angeln. als fischfindetechnik hat sich bei mir im matlacha pass bewährt den guides mit einem tag verzögerung zu folgen, d. h. die stellen einen tag später bei ähnlichen tiden zu befischen wie die profis es getan haben. einmal mit nen guide rauszufahren lohnt sich auch. phil evans ist wie ich woanders schonmal gesagt habe für 400$ für 3 mann über 12 stunden mit uns draußen gewesen und hat uns alles gezeigt obwohl wir nur 8 gebucht hatten. naja ehrlich gesagt waren wir so dankbar, dass es 100 trinkgeld gab. :l die andere möglichkeit fur seatrout, ladyfish, spanish und tarpon ist sich an den vögeln zu orientieren und mit leichtem gerät dort zu schleppen wo sie tauchen.
btw. ganz schön mutig ne cobia ins mietboot zu holen  ohne ihr vorher eine zu verpassen. in den guidelines wird immer gesagt entweder "one swing in the box " oder mit dem basi draufhauen bevor sie im boot ist und davor müde drillen. gibt im florida sportsmanforum haufenweise geschichten von cobias die grün an bord waren oder wieder grün an bord wurden und klienholz und gebrochene beine verursacht haben. aber egal die videos waren spitze. danke dafür.

mehr fällt mir nicht ein... bei fragen gerne. bin jetzt im märz nochmal da, weil ich süchtig bin.#h 

damit waren wir beim thema boot. am besten ein rowboat oder flatskiff weil die gewässer um cc so flach sind und man dort gute fische fangen kann.


----------



## Sockeye (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Florida*

@Dicky...echt? du schreibst auf nem iPad? Ich brech mir da immer die Finger:q

Aber merci für deine Tackle Tipps. Das habe ich mir auch überlegt. Eine mittelschwere Spinnrute für das every-day angeln und speziel vorm Haus, da es ja im Süden direkt am River ist.
Sowie einen Kran...ich muss einfach mal einen Amberjack am Causeway-Brückenpfeiler runterlassen...:q

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Moin Leute!

Ich hab da nochmal einen unsittlichen Antrag |rolleyes

Hat zufällig jemand von Euch ein Navigationssystem mit USA Karte 
das er mir für den Zeitraum 22.03-07.04 ausleihen könnte? 


Für mein Navigon kann ich leider keine US Map bekommen, dafür hab ich 
super Länder wie Albanien und Litauen- da wollte ich immer schon mal hin.


----------



## guifri (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Florida*

ICH HABS WIEDER GETAN!!!!|krank:|motz:#x#4

Ich hatte die Tage so eine Eingebung, dass ich mit meiner Frau und meinem Jüngsten (wenn der Älteste für eine Woche in London ist) doch auch eine Woche verreisen könnte.

Da unsere Fuerte-Pläne mangels unserer Wunschunterkunft nix wurde, hatte ich mich für Dubai entschieden.

Deshalb habe ich gestern eine Woche Florida, Cape Coral klar gemacht ... weiß auch nicht wieso das wieder passieren konnte.

Shit happens |uhoh:    

Ist der Osterhase dieses Jahr doch eher ein Easterbunny.#6


----------



## Nick_A (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Florida*

:q :q

Tja, sowas passiert einem Florida-Suchti mindestens 2x im Jahr  :m

Wann geht´s genau weg und welche Unterkunft habt Ihr gebucht ?


----------



## guifri (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Florida*



Nick_A schrieb:


> :q :q
> 
> 
> Wann geht´s genau weg und welche Unterkunft habt Ihr gebucht ?



http://www.homeaway.com/vacation-re...uiry-T_NL_O_20110223_509827-text1_Text_LDES_2

20.04. - 26.04.11 Cape Coral.


----------



## Sockeye (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Florida*



guifri schrieb:


> http://www.homeaway.com/vacation-re...uiry-T_NL_O_20110223_509827-text1_Text_LDES_2
> 
> 20.04. - 26.04.11 Cape Coral.



Schick...Was kostet bei denen das Boot extra?

Da fährst du dann jeden Tag an unserem Haus für August vorbei. 200m nachdem du den Kanal verlassen hast und auf dem River bist auf der rechten Seite.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## guifri (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Florida*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Schick...Was kostet bei denen das Boot extra?
> 
> Da fährst du dann jeden Tag an unserem Haus für August vorbei. 200m nachdem du den Kanal verlassen hast und auf dem River bist auf der rechten Seite.
> 
> ...



Ich zahle jetzt für 6 Tage inkl. Haus und  Boot mit Steuern und Endreinigung vom Haus knapp 1000 €.

Für das Boot kommt noch mal vor Ort die leider nicht vermeidbare Einweisung und Endreinigung für 150 US-$ dazu.

Ich glaube günstiger geht kaum, zumal die Lage vom Zugang zum Golf auch prima ist.


----------



## Nick_A (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Die Lage zum Golf und zum "Highway" (Boots-Schnellfahrzone) ist supi !!!

Preis für Haus inkl. Boot erstklassig ! Und in CC ist die obligatorische Bootseinweisung leider normal...bei dem Preis aber trotzdem ein echtes Schnäppchen !!! :m #6

Dann sind wir jetzt doch zeitgleich unten in FL...allerdings halt etwa 400 (?) km entfernt...

Du kannst Dich dann ja um die Riesen-Heringe kümmern und ich mich um die Sails...dann werden wir beide umfassend von diesen Ekel-Tieren verarscht :q :q


----------



## guifri (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Florida*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Die Lage zum Golf und zum "Highway" (Boots-Schnellfahrzone) ist supi !!!
> 
> Du kannst Dich dann ja um die Riesen-Heringe kümmern und ich mich um die Sails...dann werden wir beide umfassend von diesen Ekel-Tieren verarscht :q :q



Wenn ich Glück habe sind die großen Heringe direkt um die Ecke...um die Jahreszeit sind sie öfter am Redfish Cove


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Moin Gufi!

Hört sich klasse an!
14 Tage früher und wir hätten uns bestimmt das eine oder andere Mal 
im Lizard oder so gesehen  

Mit der großen Fischerei wird es für mich dieses Mal eher übersichtlich, 
aber einen Guidetrip und eine Kuttertour hab ich schon auf dem Zettel.

Ach ja und was ich dieses Jahr auch unbedingt machen muss ist einen
Tage SOT-Kajak Fishing. :l


----------



## guifri (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Florida*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Gufi!
> 
> Hört sich klasse an!
> 14 Tage früher und wir hätten uns bestimmt das eine oder andere Mal
> ...



Bei nur 5 vollen Tagen vor Ort wird sich meine Angelzeit wohl auch wieder in Grenzen halten. Mal schauen, was geht...aber das Feeling da zu sein, ist mir manchmal schon genug. Da kommen inzwischen echt sowas wie Heimatgefühle hoch


----------



## stefannn87 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Versucht vorher irgendwie euch an die Umstellung der Zeit zu gewoehnen, 7 Stunden macht einiges aus. Meine ersten Tage waren ziemlich strange, jetzt nach 2 Monaten ises normal|rolleyes


----------



## guifri (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Florida*

HIN haben wir nie das Jetlag-Problem. Wir kommen abends -meist völlig fertig - an, ich geh noch einkaufen und am nächsten Morgen sind wir immer früh wach, aber dann geht es eigentlich schon los und der Rhythmus ist schnell da.

Zurück habe ich fast immer bis zu einer Woche jetlagbedingte komische Anwandlungen von manischen Phasen bis zu Verwirrungszuständen.


----------



## LordHelmchen (1. März 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Ich bin auch Ende April das erste mal in Cape Coral. |wavey: Haben ein Häuschen direkt an einem der vielen Kanäle. 

Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass man da abends ganz gut Catfish und ein paar andere Arten befischen kann? Gibt es vielleicht irgendwie eine Möglichkeit sich eine Ausrüstung zu leihen?


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. März 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Catfish kannst Du immer und überall fangen. Nach einiger Zeit sind die echt eine Plage...

Leihausrüster kenne ich so keine aber es gibt ziemlich günstige und fischbare Combos beim Walmart.

Oder Du fährst mal zu Capt. Rob, da kaufe ich immer meine Köder,
http://maps.google.de/maps/place?hl...a,+Vereinigte+Staaten&cid=2518327298434626688

vielleicht kannst Du ja einen Leihdeal mit Ihm machen.


----------



## LordHelmchen (1. März 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Hatte mir auch schon überlegt mir eine Combo dort zu holen. Müsste danach nur in den Koffer passen. Haben die Amis denn brauchbare Teleruten oder besser mehrteilige Steckruten?

Danke für den Tipp mit Capt. Rob. Der scheint ja allererste Adresse in Cape Coral zu sein.


----------



## jens37 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Servus
Bei mir ist es auch wieder soweit mitte Mai gehts wieder nach Cape Coral. Und wieder kommt die Reiserute mit. Bei Basspro wird wieder eingemarktet

Mfg Jens


----------



## guifri (2. März 2011)

*AW: Florida*



LordHelmchen schrieb:


> Haben die Amis denn brauchbare Teleruten oder besser mehrteilige Steckruten?



Eher nicht. Die meisten Ruten sind sogar EINteilig. Aber gute und günstige Travellerruten gibt es in Deutschland zu Hauf.

Ich würde mich beim Shoppen auf hochwertige Rollen konzentrieren. Bei dem Dollarkurs sollte was gehen.

Aber Achtung: Bei Basspro sind die Preise meist sehr nah an der UVP...lieber auch mal bei Westmarine etc. stöbern ud nach Angeboten Ausschau halten.

Noch besser bei entsprechender Zeit und Möglichkeit ...  Bei ebay.com günstig kaufen und in den USA anliefern lassen und dann mit nach Deutschland nehmen.


----------



## Norge Fan (9. März 2011)

*AW: Florida*

@ all 


Hab mal ne Frage an alle USA Freaks. 

Eigentlich wäre ich am 19.03. nach Florida geflogen um dort die Hochzeit meiner Schwägerin zu feiern und 3 Wochen nen schönen Urlaub zu verleben. 

"Leider" ist mir kurzfristig ein grosser Auftrag rein geflattert der meine Anwesenheit hier vor Ort dringend erfordert. 
Jetzt müsste meine Frau alleine fliegen,was mich auf die Idee gebracht hat meine Schwiegermutter den Trip zu schenken. 

Jetzt sagt die Fluggesellschaft das ein umbuchen auf einen anderen Namen nicht möglich ist |bigeyes. 

Ist so etwas wirklich nicht machbar ?????????????? 

Alles ist bezahlt,nur der Name ist ein anderer........wo ist das Problem #c. Habt ihr vielleicht ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht,bzw. könnt ihr mir nen Rat diesbezüglich geben?


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. März 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Welche Gesellschaft denn?


----------



## Norge Fan (9. März 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Continental Airlines.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (13. März 2011)

*AW: Florida*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Continental Airlines.



Wenn du das Ticket ohne Möglichkeit der Umbuchung gekauft hast, geht leider auch keine Namensumbenennung.

Gebe deiner Frau deinen Ausweis mit und sie checkt für beide ein (Schwiegermama bleibt im Hintergrund) und deinen Boardingpass nimmt dann deine Schwiegermutter. In Amerika wird bei der Einreise nur nach Reisepass und ESTA kontrolliert.
Beim Rückflug die gleiche Prozedur! Leider wird hier manchmal das Ticket mit dem Reisepass verglichen, dann könnt es jedoch zu Problemen kommen.

Ich würde mit der Fluggesellschaft einfach nochmal sprechen - hast du eine Reiserücktrittversicherung??? Dann lässt du dir eine Krankheit bestätigen und du kannst zurücktreten und ein neues Ticket für die Schwiema kaufen!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (13. März 2011)

*AW: Florida*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> 
> Ich hab da nochmal einen unsittlichen Antrag |rolleyes
> 
> ...



Für welches Navigon?


----------



## Fischmäulchen (13. März 2011)

*AW: Florida*

*31 Tage* noch, dann geht´s wieder rüber! 

Flug *OK*
Auto *OK*
Hotel *OK*
Unterkunft auf den Keys *OK*
Boot *OK*

Und ich bin? ......urlaubsreif! :vik:


----------



## Norge Fan (13. März 2011)

*AW: Florida*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Ich würde mit der Fluggesellschaft einfach nochmal sprechen - hast du eine Reiserücktrittversicherung??? Dann lässt du dir eine Krankheit bestätigen und du kannst zurücktreten und ein neues Ticket für die Schwiema kaufen!


 
Jetzt ist es so das ich meinen Ticketpreis zwar wieder bekomme,aber Frauchen alleine fliegt .  

Sehr schade,aber leider nicht zu ändern.  

Danke für deine Hilfe Petra :m.


----------



## guifri (14. März 2011)

*AW: Florida*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> *31 Tage* noch, dann geht´s wieder rüber!
> 
> Flug *OK*
> Auto *OK*
> ...



Frag mich mal! Und es ist noch soo lang hin:
Noch 37 Tage bis Cape Coral.
Noch 65 Tage bis Long Key.
Noch 148 Tage bis Kalifornien. 
|rolleyes


----------



## jens37 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Oh man ich bin auch Urlaubsreif

und ich hab noch 60 Tage bis Cape Coral

Mfg Jens


----------



## Fischmäulchen (14. März 2011)

*AW: Florida*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es so das ich meinen Ticketpreis zwar wieder bekomme,aber Frauchen alleine fliegt .
> 
> Sehr schade,aber leider nicht zu ändern.
> 
> Danke für deine Hilfe Petra :m.



Das ist schade, aber wenigstens hast du dein Geld back!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (14. März 2011)

*AW: Florida*



guifri schrieb:


> Frag mich mal! Und es ist noch soo lang hin:
> Noch 37 Tage bis Cape Coral.
> Noch 65 Tage bis Long Key.
> Noch 148 Tage bis Kalifornien.
> |rolleyes



Jetzt fall ich gleich vom Glauben Guido!:g Mein aufrichtiges Mitleid zu deiner Wartezeit GRINS!!!

Leider treffen wir uns dieses Jahr nicht in Florida, shit Planung! Na ja dafür haben wir die Hochzeit unserer Tochter! Den Rest des Jahres haben wir leider noch nicht geplant, aber du kennst uns ja SPONTANITÄT BEI ROB & PETRA


----------



## guifri (14. März 2011)

*AW: Florida*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Den Rest des Jahres haben wir leider noch nicht geplant, aber du kennst uns ja SPONTANITÄT BEI ROB & PETRA


Spontanität bei Rob und Petra bedeutet doch eh nur eins: Wir fliegen spontan noch mal 2 - 3 Wochen nach Florida . Und das halt so 3 mal im Jahr, weil der Resturlaub geht ja spontan für Roberts Norgetouren drauf


----------



## Lajares (21. März 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Juhuuuuuu, Trip für 2011 ist gebucht.:vik:
Am 07. May geht´s nach Orlando und dann über Cape Coral, Fort Myers runter auf die Keys.

Ist um die Zeit irgendwer in Florida unterwegs und hat Bock auf ein Meet´n´Greet? Evtl. verbunden mit ´ner Angelsession?

Gruß Lajares


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. März 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Ladies & Gentleman,

morgen geht es für uns endlich los, CC wir kommen!

Mein Navi-Problem hab ich übrigens mit einer 5$ App (Copilot) fürs Android Handy lösen können. #6


----------



## guifri (22. März 2011)

*AW: Florida*



Lajares schrieb:


> Juhuuuuuu, Trip für 2011 ist gebucht.:vik:
> Am 07. May geht´s nach Orlando und dann über Cape Coral, Fort Myers runter auf die Keys.
> 
> Ist um die Zeit irgendwer in Florida unterwegs und hat Bock auf ein Meet´n´Greet? Evtl. verbunden mit ´ner Angelsession?
> ...



wann kommst du auf den keys an? wir sind ab 18.05. dort.


----------



## Lajares (22. März 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Cool, wir werden uns in KW 20 auf den Keys bewegen.
Wo genau wissen wir noch nicht. Marathon, Islamorada...
Aber grundsätzlich sind wir mobil.
Vielleicht bekommen wir es ja passend für ein Meeting...


----------



## Norge Fan (24. März 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Frauchen ist jetzt seit letzten Sonntag in Florida (Kissimmee,Nähe Orlando) und foltert  mich über Skype 
und anderen kostenlosen Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten mit Aussagen wie toll es wieder drüben ist .   

Aber gerade kam die Nachricht, O-Ton:   

War gerade im Bass Pro Shop..........man hab  ich da ein Geld für dich ausgegeben..............   

Das hat "den Daheimgebliebenen" dann doch gleich wieder etwas aufgemuntert :q.


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. März 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Dein Frauchen hat Recht, wir haben heute auch die grosse Shopping Tour (Dicks, BassPro, Outlett) gemacht und mal so richtig zugeschlagen


----------



## Lajares (25. März 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Ich muss hier mal noch ne kleine Fragestunde einrichten, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
Wie oben geschrieben bin ich im Mai in Florida.
Tackle werde ich keines mitnehmen, da das shoppen vor Ort einfach zu schön ist.
Zu meinen Fragen:
1. Wo bekomm ich die nötigen Lizenzen her um in Florida fischen zu können, wir werden von Orlando aus die Westküste hinunter auf die Keys fahren. Auf dem Weg gibt es sicherlich genug Wasser das sich lohnen würde zu befischen. Gerne würde ich auch die Frischwasserseen mal beackern zwecks Bass und Co. Gibt´s sowas wie eine Universal-Lizenz?
2. Wie komme ich vor Ort am einfachsten zu einem Mietboot? An Hafen gehen und irgendwenn anquatschen? Im Tackle-Shop nachfragen?
3. Ich werde mir vermutlich die eine oder andere Baitcaster-Rute für zu Hause mitnehmen. Die Dinger sind ja oft einteilig oder zumindest so sperrig das es im Flugzeug evtl. Probleme gibt. Daher würde ich mir die Dinger nach Hause senden lassen. Wisst ihr welcher Dienst hier der günstigste ist? UPS, FedEx...?

Grüße Lajares


----------



## Toddi (26. März 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Die fishinglicense kannst du dir in jedem Tackleshop oder sogar im Internet besorgen. Guckst du hier:


https://www2.fl.wildlifelicense.com/start.php

Gruß, Toddi

Noch drei schmale Wochen bis C.C.:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## guifri (26. März 2011)

*AW: Florida*



Lajares schrieb:


> 2. Wie komme ich vor Ort am einfachsten zu einem Mietboot? An Hafen gehen und irgendwenn anquatschen? ..?
> 
> Grüße Lajares



Kommt drauf an, wo Du eins mieten willst. Wenn Du I-Net-zugang hast, googlen. rental boat florida + ort.

Ich würde aber je nach Wochenende oder -tag schon vorher (von hier aus) buchen. Z.B. am Memorialday-Wochenende adhoc zu buchen, wird wahrscheinlich unmöglich funktionieren, da die Vermieter dann meist schon ausgebucht sind.


----------



## guifri (27. März 2011)

*AW: Florida*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Dein Frauchen hat Recht, wir haben heute auch die grosse Shopping Tour (Dicks, BassPro, Outlett) gemacht und mal so richtig zugeschlagen



ja...bei dem dollarkurs ist´s aber auch schweinegünstig!

und, schon geangelt???


----------



## Norge Fan (27. März 2011)

*AW: Florida*



guifri schrieb:


> ja...bei dem dollarkurs ist´s aber auch schweinegünstig!


 
Das erkläre mal meiner Frau......................die sieht Wobbler als total überflüssig an..........     

Aber weil sie mich liebt,gehen ein paar auf Reise von Florida nach Berlin .   

Hab schon Pics gesehen,total Hammer :vik:.


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. März 2011)

*AW: Florida*



guifri schrieb:


> ja...bei dem dollarkurs ist´s aber auch schweinegünstig!
> 
> und, schon geangelt???



Stimmt wohl, ist ganz gut im Moment. 

Für Angeln war bisher wenig Zeit, bis auf ein paar Sheepheads und Snapper im Garten noch nichts weltbewegendes.

Montag und Dienstag werden wir uns voll dem Angeln widmen...

Heute war Airshow angesagt und die Tage zuvor viel Shopping und Sightseeing. Für morgen ist Sanibel angesagt, wie Du siehst viel Programm 

Gruß ins kalte Deutschland!


----------



## Novice (27. März 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Viel Spaß auf Sanibel. Rund um den Leuchtturm findest du Angler auf dem fishing pier. Allerdings fast alle mit shrimps vom Steg aus. 

Sonst ist die Insel ganz schön, aber teuer...

Gruß
Murat


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. März 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Moin Murat!

Der FishingPier auf Sanibel ist echt gut, wir machen 
heute aber einen reinen Strandtag. Guenstig ist es da
wirklich nicht... aber irgendwas ist ja immer


----------



## guifri (27. März 2011)

*AW: Florida*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Murat!
> 
> Der FishingPier auf Sanibel ist echt gut, wir machen
> heute aber einen reinen Strandtag. Guenstig ist es da
> wirklich nicht... aber irgendwas ist ja immer


 was heißt günstig? am strand liegen ...kostet außer parkgebühren doch nix...shoppen kann man direkt vor sanibel im tangeroutlet..das ist seeeeehr günstig


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. März 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Moin!

Sind gerade zurück von Sanibel und anschließendem Dinner, war ein schöner Strandtag #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. März 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Ach ja hab heute richtig schöne Schnapper bei dem Tackle Outlet am 41er Ecke Del Prado gemacht, sehr zu empfehlen. 

Angeln wird Morgen vom Boot an den Sanibel Causeway verlegt, der Thunderstorm der da aufzieht muss ja nicht voll mitgenommen werden.


----------



## guifri (28. März 2011)

*AW: Florida*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ach ja hab heute richtig schöne Schnapper bei dem Tackle Outlet am 41er Ecke Del Prado gemacht, sehr zu empfehlen.
> 
> Angeln wird Morgen vom Boot an den Sanibel Causeway verlegt, der Thunderstorm der da aufzieht muss ja nicht voll mitgenommen werden.



Da kommt nicht viel ..Isolatetd und scattered steht doch immer da#h Nur immer schön die Augen offen halten. 

Aber der Causeway ist so oder so auch nicht die schlechteste Wahl, weil der inzwischen auch sehr schön wieder aufgeforstet wurde und montags auch nicht so viel los ist. Petri Heil.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. März 2011)

*AW: Florida*

WOW da kribbelt es gleich, wenn ich hier so lese! bei uns geht es in 15 Tagen wieder los!
Ein Boot adhoc zu mieten würde ich abraten (so wie es Guifri schon schrieb). Per I-Net die Preise vergleichen und vorab buchen, denn nicht jeder Bootsverleih am Hafen ist wirklich gut und empfehlenswert.
Strandtag in Sanibel und am Pier beim Fishing.... war bestimmt genial! Die Fishing licenses bekommt man beinahe überall (auch beim BassProShop). Wichtig ist, sich vorab über die Regulations zu informieren, damit man Ärger vermeidet.
Isolatetd und scattered  genau - der Wetterbericht und seine Vorhersagen! Wir schauen immer morgens im Weather Channel die aktuellen Angaben an und es passte immer!
Wenn Frauchen für den angelbegeisterten Ehemann shoppen geht, dann kann ich nur sagen HALT SIE FEST so etwas gibt es nicht zweimal!


----------



## Novice (28. März 2011)

*AW: Florida*



guifri schrieb:


> was heißt günstig? am strand liegen ...kostet außer parkgebühren doch nix...shoppen kann man direkt vor sanibel im tangeroutlet..das ist seeeeehr günstig


 
Moin guifri:

Na ja. Zunächst kostet es 6 Dollar um auf die Insel zu kommen. Dann 2 Dollar / Stunde Parkgebühren. Und schön essen willst du ja auch noch und ein Eis. Meine Kleine wollte auch noch bei She Sells Sea Shells rein und so weiter |rolleyes

Aber man ist ja nicht jeden Tag da. Etwas weiter oben auf Anna Maria Island war es mindestens genauso schön und wirklich kostenfreies parken etc.


----------



## Norge Fan (28. März 2011)

*AW: Florida*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Wenn Frauchen für den angelbegeisterten Ehemann shoppen geht, dann kann ich nur sagen HALT SIE FEST so etwas gibt es nicht zweimal!


 

Da ich mal denke Du meinst mich ..........ich weiß was ich an ihr habe.......seit über 20 Jahren !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (28. März 2011)

*AW: Florida*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Da ich mal denke Du meinst mich ..........ich weiß was ich an ihr habe.......seit über 20 Jahren !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Du bist nicht allein,meine angelbegeisterte Frau kauft auch für mich tolle sachen ein.....

gruss Martin

der  STF  #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. März 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Na mal gut das wir heute an Land geblieben sind. Heute morgen war hier fetter Thunderstorm und den ganzen Tag sehr unsichtiges Wetter. Ab 1730 hat es dann bis jetzt aus Eimern geregnet.

Den diesigen Tag haben wir wie geplant am Causeway verbraucht und einige Hammerheads, Bluefish und dutzende Ladies auf die Boeschung gelegt. Witzig das hier nur ein ganz spezieller Kunstkoeder wirklich faengt, als Naturkoeder waren heute Ladiefetzen aller erste Wahl.

Von diversen Shoppinganfaellen fang ich mal lieber garnicht erst an


----------



## Fischmäulchen (2. April 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Habt ihr etwas von den Unwettern mitbekommen, die heute im deutschen Fernsehen berichtet wurden?
Im Moment sieht per LiveWebCam alles super aus und die Sonne wärmt anscheinend bis zu 28 Grad. Für die nächsten Tage sind Wellen mit 7.2 ft vorhergesagt (ca. 2,5 m) und Wind über 30 miles - schon ganz ordentlich!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. April 2011)

*AW: Florida*

HiHo!

Wir sind hier gut weg gekommen. Gestern Abend hat es ganz schön gerummelt aber nichts außergewöhnliches für Florida. Im Landesinneren hat es aber ganz schön gescheppert, die Zeitung war heute voll davon.

Unsere Bootstouren waren klasse und wir konnten viele schöne Fische fangen. Nichts besonderes aber gegrillter Blue und Spanish Makrels sind ja auch ganz lecker. Zu dem konnte ich mal meine gepimpten Sargusbremsen einem Funktionstest unterziehen, läuft 
Die neue Avet Sx Mc ist auch klasse, der Hammer wie leichte Köder sich damit noch gut werfen lassen.

Heute haben wir eine tolle Kajaktour gemacht und uns die lokale Flora und Fauna zeigen lassen. 

Jetzt sind wir ziemlich alle und werden noch mal eine schnelle Runde im Pool drehen.

Soviel erstmal von der CC Front 

Lg

Kai


----------



## Norge Fan (2. April 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Frauchen hat berichtet das in ihrer Gegend "nur" krasser Regen war................die Unwetter sind an ihrem Ort (Kissimmee) nicht zu spüren gewesen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. April 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Wenn es ein Superlativ für das hiesige Wetter gibt dann war das heute, 88 Fahrenheit und eine ganz leichte frische Briese. Über die Bucht vor Sanibel hätte man locker laufen können so viele Boote wie da draußen waren. 

Morgen geht es wieder hin, dieses mal aber ohne Fishing dafür aber mit Baden und Sonnen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. April 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Gestern sind wir heile zu hause angekommen. 
War mal wieder klasse in CC, allen die nach uns hin fliegen viel Spaß #6 

Da geht was


----------



## Norge Fan (9. April 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Frauchen hab ich heute früh vom Flughafen abgeholt.  

Das auspacken war dann für unsere beiden Mädels und mich wie Weinachten und Ostern zusammen .   

Vor allem beim Tackle haben meine Augen nur noch geleuchtet .


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. April 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Du solltest mal meine Angelschrank sehen... 
HolyMoly mal sehen wann ich das wieder im Griff habe :q


----------



## Norge Fan (9. April 2011)

*AW: Florida*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Du solltest mal meine Angelschrank sehen...
> HolyMoly mal sehen wann ich das wieder im Griff habe :q


 
Off Topic an.............so nen Schrank hab ich auch :m...........Off Topic aus.


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. April 2011)

*AW: Florida*



Hab gerade mal mein Tackle gereinigt und die neuen Avet Ladies eingefettet.
Ist ja ätzend das bei den neuen SX die Bremsscheibe eingeklebt ist!

Jetzt muss man alle Ecken und Kanten fein säuberlich mit einem feinen Gegenstand einschmieren und kann die Scheibe nicht einfach so heraus nehmen und einmatschen. Whatever nun ist es getan...

Ach ja noch ein kleiner Tipp für alle die dieses Jahr am Chauseway angeln wollen, kleine grell-pinke Pilkerchen in ca 20-30 Gramm waren die absoluten Renner! Stahlvorfach aber nicht vergessen.


----------



## guifri (9. April 2011)

*AW: Florida*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ach ja noch ein kleiner Tipp für alle die dieses Jahr am Chauseway angeln wollen, kleine grell-pinke Pilkerchen in ca 20-30 Gramm waren die absoluten Renner! Stahlvorfach aber nicht vergessen.



Was geht denn da drauf?

Und wo bleiben die Pics von den Fischen. Reporte mal ein bisschen. Sei ein Vorbild!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (10. April 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Schön von euch zu lesen wie es so war in Florida - da freut sich unser Herz noch mehr, wenn es nächste Woche losgeht!


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. April 2011)

*AW: Florida*



guifri schrieb:


> Was geht denn da drauf?



Wir haben fast alles darauf gefangen. (außer Catfish  )
Im Moment fischt damit fast jeder.


----------



## guifri (11. April 2011)

*AW: Florida*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Wir haben fast alles darauf gefangen. (außer Catfish  )
> Im Moment fischt damit fast jeder.



Menshc,  muss man dir alles aus der Nase ziehen?#d Komm mir ja vor wie in der Flenswerbung.

Also:
1. Wo gibt´s die Pilker?
2. Wie ist die Köderführung?
3. Wo hast Du geangelt? Vom Ufer oder vom Boot. Vertikal oder oder...
4. Was heißt alles gefangen? Auch Tarpons und Haie..oder Jack Crevalles, Mackerels, snooks und trouts?

Ich brauch Input...bin doch nur ein paar Tage dort.


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. April 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Flensburg war nicht weit von meinem Heimatort |rolleyes

Also...

1. Wo gibt´s die Pilker?
hier, http://maps.google.de/maps?q=Fishin...,-81.965353&spn=0.000641,0.00142&z=20&iwloc=B

2. Wie ist die Köderführung?
"Bottom Bouncing, also wie einen Pilker nur zügiger

3. Wo hast Du geangelt? Vom Ufer oder vom Boot.
Beides aber immer geworfen.

4. Was heißt alles gefangen? 
Alles außer Tarpon, Fisch ist im Mengen da aber leider nicht in sehr guten Größen. Unsere Abendessen haben wir aber immer zusammen bekommen.

Spanish Makrels waren übrigens auch sehr gut im Kanal bei Gartenangeln zu bekommen. Hier aber mit Shrimp und auf jeden Fall flach mit einer Pose anbieten, ansonsten bist Du nur am Catfish lösen.

Anbei noch ein Foto von den besten Ködern, den zweitere bekommt man relativ günstig im Walmart. Die Kippen dienen als Größenvergleich.

Und ein paar Fischbilder, wenn auch nicht die schönsten da ich meistens alleine Angeln gehen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. April 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Ach ja wenn auch keine Fische, davon hatten wir auch ohne Ende!


Wenn auch nicht an der Angel...


----------



## guifri (12. April 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Alles klar, danke


----------



## Bass Champ (13. April 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Wenn du ne gute Bass Location haben willst dann fahre doch an den Lake Okeechobee um auf Largemouthbass zu angeln am besten fängst du die mit Wobbler oder mit verschiedenen Gummiwürmern ich war schon einmal am Lake Okeechobee is Klasse miete dir ein Motorboot und los gehts halte auf deinem Fishfinder nach Fischen ausschau und nach Kanten oder halte ausschau nach Seerosen oder Grasfeldern, Stege, Bäum im wasser und so weiter und sofort.

Petri!!


----------



## Toddi (13. April 2011)

*AW: Florida*

@TORSK_NI: Wow, deine Impressionen motivieren total. Bin ab Samstag für zwei Wochen in CC und kann´s echt nicht mehr abwarten...

Gruß, Toddi|wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. April 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Das freut mich! Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß da drüben #6


----------



## Spinfisher95 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Zieht es irgendjemanden von euch Anfang April 2012 zufällig nach Florida(Region Miami) ?


----------



## Heuwiese (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Wollte im Februar  mal zwei Wochen mit Frau und Tochter nach Florida. 
  Habe aber noch keine Erfahrung mit den USA und keine oder wenig Sprachkenntnisse.  
  Tochter (24) müsste jedoch die Sprache etwas beherrschen. 
  Habt ihr noch ein paar Tipps wo man so eine Tour bucht oder vielleicht kann man sich mit Gleichgesinnten die schon öfter in Florida waren zusammen tun.


----------



## hanshafen (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Die hier haben sich auf Reisen durch die USA und Canada spezialisiert. Evtl ist da was für Dich dabei. Die stellen auch was für Dich persönlich zusammen. 

http://www.canusa.de/usa-reisen/florida-reisen.html


----------



## Heuwiese (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Danke für den Link. Bin am Stöbern.


----------



## Jennic (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Hab mal eine Frage bezüglich "Bass Pro Shop" in Orlando. Gibt es in der Nähe von dem Shop auch Klamotten-Läden?


----------



## Norge Fan (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Ich war im besagten Bass Pro und mein Frauchen gleich um die Ecke im Prime-Outlet.   
Also kein Problem beides zu verbinden :m.


----------



## Jennic (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Florida*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Ich war im besagten Bass Pro und mein Frauchen gleich um die Ecke im Prime-Outlet.
> Also kein Problem beides zu verbinden :m.



Da hat mich wohl einer durchschaut  Dann ist das ja geritzt 
Besten dank für die Info


----------



## Norge Fan (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Florida*

Gern geschehen und nen guten Rutsch in`s neue Jahr.


----------



## wrathtom (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Florida*

Hallo und Petri Heil Euch allen :vik:

für 2013 soll es im März - April :vik:Florida CC sein. Zeitraum richtig ? Null Ahnung.

Neben Grill-Kult und Bootfahren soll natürlich das größte Hobby - fischen nicht zu kurz kommen. 

Fakt ist Haus / Boot / Auto wird gemietet, es sollen 14 Tage vor Ort werden.

Sehe ich das richtig das diese Lage  hier eigentlich ganz gut ist ? http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=2...zoom=15&layers=M&mlat=26.55198&mlon=-82.00412


Bringt es was vom Mietboot zu Angeln, bzw ist das generel Möglich ? 
Kann man Tackle von D aus einführen oder gibt es Vorschriften ? zb. Desinfizieren ??

Nehtm Ihr Geräte mit, oder Kauft was vor Ort ? Macht es mehr Sinn mal ein Guiding zu nehmen bevor man mit den Miet-Boot rumalbert ??? 

Fragen über Fragen. 

Wenn jemand helfen möchte / Links oder Tip`s hat, ich bin Aufnahme bereit|wavey:

Danke TOM


----------



## guifri (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Florida*

hi Tom,
nutz hier mal die Suchfunktion nach Florida und "google" dich mal durch. nahezu alle Fragen sind schon mal beantwortet.

Was dann noch übrig bleibt, kannst Du dann gezielt noch mal fragen


----------



## guifri (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Florida*

Ach so. Die Lage. ist ganz ok.

Von da aus, brauchst du aber trotzdem mind. 30 Minuten bis zum Sanibel Causeway (=Übergang zum Golf von Mexiko).

NUTZE DIE BOOTSEINWEISUNG!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Florida*

Na da bist Du ja voll auf unser Ecke :m



wrathtom schrieb:


> Hallo und Petri Heil Euch allen :vik:
> 
> für 2013 soll es im März - April :vik:Florida CC sein. Zeitraum richtig ? Null Ahnung.
> 
> ...


----------



## guifri (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Florida*

Manche "Floridakenner" mögen Cape Coral nicht.

Ist mir unverständlich. |bigeyes

Impressionen Cape Coral am Abend + Grouper am Sanibel Causeway.|wavey:


----------



## wrathtom (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Florida*

:vik: Danke für Eure Antworten, einiges hab ich mittlerweile gefunden, aber nur Schleppend.

Ist die Lage witer hinten auch OK ?? Oder fährt man dann 2 Stunden mit Standgas richtung Ausgang ?? 

Ich glaub das ich die Dimensionen noch nicht richtig abpacke. 

Hat jemand schon mal so einen Catfisch in die Pfanne gehauen ?? Scheint ja keiner zu mögen wenn es so viele gibt|kopfkrat



LG TOM


----------



## guifri (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Florida*

Das Thema in den Kanälen ist, dass du nur Schrittgeschwindigkeit fahren darfst. Ich würde nicht weiter nach hinten gehen.

Wenn du die Catfish siehst, willst du die auch nicht essen...Vorsicht vor den Stacheln!


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Florida*

Hab ehrlich gesagt auch noch nie nen Catfish probiert, 
die Nachbarn haben mehr als deutlich davon abgeraten 

Man kann ich den Kanälen aber auch so hervorragend essbare Fische fangen (z.B. Spanish Makrels oder Bluefish). 
Dazu sollte man nur auf Posen oder Wasserkugeln zurück greifen um den Köder dicht unter der Oberfläche anbieten zu können. Ein paar cm zu tief und man hat die knurrenden Gesellen wieder am Band. 

Komischer Weise fischt kaum einer der Locals so, sondern alle nutzten weiterhin Ihre Grundmontagen und ärgern sich über jeden Catfish oder Rochen... |kopfkrat

Aber auch Jacks kann man so ganz gut fangen, die sind aber in der Pfanne auch nichts für jeden.

Anbei mal ein Lütter der natürlich released wurde |wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Florida*

Ach ja, mit den Stacheln ist das so eine Sache in FL, fast alles ist da irgendwie bewaffnet  Ich habe mir angewöhnt nur noch mit Lappen oder Handschuhen zu arbeiten wenn man den Haken nicht kontaktlos lösen kann.

Meine Freundin wurde letztes Jahr von einem Cat gestochen und durfte sich ein paar Wochen später eine fiese Verkapselung aus der Hand schneiden lassen, keine schöne Sache...


----------



## bastelberg (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Florida*

Hab Catfish mal Probiert. Filetiert, Salz, Pfeffer, mehliert und ab in die Pfanne. War gar nicht so übel. Schmeckt einfach nach Fisch. Hatte keine Neben-oder Nachgeschmack. 
Wie gesagt: Ist alles Geschmacksache. Die Ami's essen jedenfalls kein Cat. Denke mal der Grund ist eher, weil die Biester schwimmende Mülleimer sind. Die fressen alles.


----------



## wrathtom (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Florida*

#6 Danke, bin mal gespannt was draus wird :k

Bin gestern aus der Karibik wieder nach D gekommen und muss jetzt erstmal die 50 ° unterschied verkraften#q

Da steigert sich die Freude auf den nächsten ausreisser umso mehr. 

LG TOM


----------



## pkbenny (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Florida - Cape Coral Ende März*

Juhu endlich kann auch ich sagen, dass ich bald 
(27-30.03) die Möglichkeit habe in Florida die Rute zu schwingen. 
Bedingt durch weibliche Begleitung begrenzt sich die Angelzeit aber lediglich auf 4 Tage. |motz:
Diese 4 Tage sind wir in Cape Coral. Am ersten Angeltag haben wir Capt. George als Guide gebucht und die 3 Tage danach ein nettes Boot gemietet. Der Guide wird mir wohl auch ein paar Stellen zeigen, aber falls ihr noch ein paar Tipps habt oder ggf. den einen oder anderen GPS-Punkt, wäre ich euch sehr dankbar. Hier sind ja einige sehr Florida erfahrene User unterwegs...
Bis auf Fliegenrute und die 130lbs Goliath-Grouper Rute hab ich alles dabei und möchte natürlich gerne ein paar nette Fische fangen #:

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## wrathtom (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Florida*

:m Hast Du mal einen link vom Guide und wo wird das Boot gemietet ? 
Werde dich nach der Reise weiter Nerven:q 

LG TOM


----------



## pkbenny (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Florida*

Da ich die links hier glaube ich nicht posten darf, kriegst du eine PN.
Ich hoffe, dass ich denn auch was zu berichten habe, wenn ich wieder da bin. Zumindest werde ich aber was zu Guide und Bootsverleih sagen können...



wrathtom schrieb:


> :m Hast Du mal einen link vom Guide und wo wird das Boot gemietet ?
> Werde dich nach der Reise weiter Nerven:q
> 
> LG TOM


----------



## Nick_A (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Florida*

Hi Benny,

Du darfst hier natürlich die Links posten !!!

Auch der Link zum Bootsverleiher ... und diesbzgl. Preise sind ebenfalls immer interessant !

Also bitte Deine Infos gleich hier reinposten ... DAAANNNNGGÄÄÄÄ ! :q :m

Gruß
Robert


----------



## pkbenny (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Florida*

Na dann kopier ich einfach mal mehr oder weniger die Inhalte der PN an Tom hier rein:

Den Guide hat hier der User "Sockeye" schon mal gebucht und der war sehr zufrieden. Auf der Startseite siehst du ein Video wie er einen großen Goliath fängt.
Der Preis beträgt 350$ für 5 Stunden. Das ist auch mit das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, das ich in stundenlanger Recherche gefunden habe. Zusammen mit der postiven Erfahrung eines Boardmembers gab das den Ausschlag für die Buchung. Der Kontakt war bislang sehr nett und George war wirklich hilfsbereit bei jeglichen Fragen.

http://capt-george.com/

Bei der Suche nach einem Mietboot habe ich ebenfalls eine Ewigkeit verbracht. Ich habe mich jetzt für diesen Verleih entschieden, weil hier der Preis am Besten war für ein Boot das zum Angeln taugt aber auch Komfort für meine Freundin zum Sonnen bietet. (Sonnen...wie langweilig |schlafen)

http://www.german.capecoral-charterboats.com/

475$ für 3 Tage inkl. Reinigung und Einweisung finde ich ziemlich günstig, aber es handelt sich hierbei wohl auch um ein Sonderangebot. Ich denke sonst kostet der Spaß 600$ für 3 Tage. Das kosten jedenfalls die anderen Boote. 

Wenn du ein reines Angelboot für Inshore mit möglichst wenig Tiefgang brauchst würde ich mir diese Seite angucken:

http://www.bobsislandadventures.com/

Hier wurden per Mail auch keine zusätzlichen Kosten avisiert. Das ist auch eher ungewöhnlich und positiv. Auf die Zusatzkosten muss man nämlich immer achten, sonst sind schnell nochmal 150 $ mehr weg...

BTW: Die meisten Ferienwohnungen habe ich übrigens bei Homeaway gefunden, für Neulinge wie mich vllt. durchaus interessant.

Kleiner Tipp am Rande:
Wir haben übrigens auch eine Karibikkreuzzfahrt mit eingeplant, da man die dort drüben zu wirklich attraktiven Preisen bekommt. 500€/Person für 7 Tage Karibik inkl. Vollpension ab Fort Lauderdale. 

Ich bin vom 22.03.-12.04. in FL und werde danach hoffentlich von dem einen oder anderen Erfolgserlebnis berichten.

Wenn noch Fragen sind fragt einfach...

LG,
Benjamin




Nick_A schrieb:


> Hi Benny,
> 
> Du darfst hier natürlich die Links posten !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## pkbenny (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Florida*

Achso und günstige Mietwagen habe ich hier gefunden:

http://www.autoeurope.de/

Zahlen für 9 Tage Ford Escape nur 280€ 
(erste Tankfüllung, unbegrenzte Km, Zusatzfahrer und Vollkasko ohne Selbstbeteiligung inkl.)|supergri

Sowas gibts in Deutschland nicht annähernd für den Preis...
Da weiß man auch warum es Frau Sixt so gut geht :r


----------



## wrathtom (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Florida*

#6 Klasse Infos !! Danke 

Auf jedenfall einen schönen Urlaub, und im April hört man sich:vik:

LG TOM


----------



## wrathtom (10. November 2012)

*AW: Florida*

Hallo, 

endlich steht die Reise !! Geht am 19.01.2013 in Miami los, nach 3 Tagen geht es nach Key West, nach 2 Tagen weiternach Napels und nach weiteren 2 für 7 Tage nach Cape Coral. 

Mal sehen was ich Angeltechnisch unterbekomme  Wenn noch jemand Tip`s hat her damit

LG TOM


----------



## Hecht252 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Florida*

Hi ich war schon 9 mal in Florida

das beste war immer den Haken 50 cm vom grund zu heben 

dann bekommt man fast jeden fisch tran

petri


----------



## Gung (28. April 2013)

*AW: Florida*

Hallo zusammen,
bin derzeit zum Arbeiten hier in Orlando / Florida.
Würde an den Wochenenden gern die Peitsche schwingen, egal ob auf Schwarzbarsch oder im Salzwasser...kann ich das auf eigene Faust machen? Wollte nämlich nicht unbedingt viel Geld für Trips ausgeben!

Wenn ja wo fährt man da am besten hin??? Irgendwelche Vorschläge für gute Seen, Flüsse, Kanäle etc.???
Benötige ich hier eine Lizens???

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten...die besten Grüße aus dem sonnigen Florida #h!!!


----------



## Fulli (28. April 2013)

*AW: Florida*

Ich denke in diesem Thread wurde schon alles gesagt

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258344

Im Süßwasser hab ich noch nicht geangelt aber man braucht dort eine Lizens. Die bekommt man aber in jedem Walmart und Bass Pro Shop!

Kannst dich auch im Bass Pro Shop erkundigen, bei mir waren die Mitarbeiter immer sehr freundlich und haben mir alle Fragen sehr geduldig und ausführlich beantwortet.


----------



## Franky (12. März 2016)

*AW: Florida*

Moinsen... Ich nutze mal diesen Fred hier, um ein paar Grüße aus Cape Coral loszuwerden.
Wetter und Haus sind traumhaft - direkt am Kanal! Ein paar Bluegills sind schon auf die Shrimps reingefallen  Das einzige, was mich gerade echt nervt ist, dass meine niegelnagelneue Telerute direkt beim Aufriggen das oberste Teil direkt am Ansatz verloren hat. Dabei war die Bremse, deren Einstellung ich prüfen und ggf. korrigieren wollte, nicht einmal fest  Hätte ich das mal zu Hause genauer unter die Lupe genommen gehabt. "Light"-Tackle ist mit dem momentanen Zustand alles andere als lustig 
Meinem Ziel, eine schicke Meeräsche für den Grill zu erwischen, bin ich dank Knoblauchbrot schon ziemlich nahe gekommen. Mal sehen, ob das noch was wird! 
Leider gehen wir hier in die Schlussphase über, wobei mir der Temperatursturz von aktuell 30° C (dank Wind sehr gut zu ertragen) auf maximal 10° C am stärksten auf die Nerven gehen wird!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. März 2016)

*AW: Florida*

Hi Franky! 

Gibt es nicht noch den Angelhöker am Del Prado Blvd? Der hat damals unser Maleur mit der Telerute ratzfatz wieder hin bekommen.
Ansonsten wünsche ich euch noch eine gute Zeit da drüben, hier verpasst ihr nichts.


----------



## Franky (13. März 2016)

*AW: Florida*

Moin Kai,

Du meinst Käppen Rob? Jo - gibts noch. Aber der konnte mir so wenig helfen, wie Crazy Lure, wo wir die Köder kaufen. Die Rute geht nächsten Montag retour zu Gerlinger!

Heute ging hier den ganzen Tag nichts - kein Fisch in Sicht. Auch die Nachbarn  gegenüber hatten nicht einen Biss!


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. März 2016)

*AW: Florida*

Ja genau Rob, unsere Bude ist da ums Eck.
Der hatte mir meine stc damals zusammen geflickt und eigentlich wollte ich das dann zu hause mit original Teilen wieder schick machen, naja eigentlich 

Wird Zeit auch mal wieder dahin zu fliegen, aber erst muss unsere Lütte älter werden. Babys auf Langstrecke ist nervig für alle Beteiligten auf Langstrecke.


----------



## Franky (16. März 2016)

*AW: Florida*

Sodele - nu is passiert! Den Fisch, den ich als letztes fangen wollte, ist mir heute auf den Wurm reingefallen: der Florida-Knochenhecht... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Florida_gar

Gute 60 - 65 cm lang, Haken zwischen den Zähnen verkeilt und ohne viel Gegenwehr ließ er sich auf's Dock bitten. Zum Glück hab ich sowohl die Fresh- als auch Saltwaterlicense (auch wenn's "weh" getan hat). Die Meeräsche ließ sich leider noch nicht sehen und der "rote Trommler" war zu lütt und ging, wie der "Gar" retour.


----------

